# Military Manpack whip antennas?



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 6, 2013)

I figured this qualifies under the networking classification since you are creating/using a network in the HAM/CB network.

Regardless, I am interested in picking up the Military Manpack whip antenna I used to use in the Army. i never learned the actual model name of the antenna. All I know is the description. It is flat and usually seen folded hanging off a manpack backpack radio like the AN/PRC-150 or SINCGARS. I would like to add one to my CB. I have considered entering the Ham network community.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 6, 2013)

i dunno, umm just the antenna?
its like folded antenna but longer may get better signal


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2013)

NSN: 5985-01-487-1135

http://www.monstermarketplace.com/1-stop-tactical-gear/mbitr-blade-antenna-30-to-90-mhz


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 6, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> NSN: 5985-01-487-1135
> 
> http://www.monstermarketplace.com/1-stop-tactical-gear/mbitr-blade-antenna-30-to-90-mhz



Holy nuggets, that thing is spendy!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 6, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Holy nuggets, that thing is spendy!



I know right? I'm thinking of trying to do a homebrew one. I'm not keen on operating on Military channels since I'm pretty sure that is at least frowned upon.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 6, 2013)

I thought you were meaning these types
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTENNA-MIL...808?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a85b79b90

Old ass shit
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-NOS-Coll...696?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec9c07820


Many on ebay some really crazy looking ones too.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 7, 2013)

Who would want to whip a manpack?


----------

